# Strange looking cargo ships



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

When browsing the photos in the cargo ship gallery I found these strange looking cargo ships. They have what appears to be a full hull with a very narrow upper deck. This combination makes for a very strange looking vessel. Could someone explain the origins and reasoning behind this design to me?

Fishjay


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

*strange ships*

hi fishjay

from your description they are probably turret ships and they were built to avoid dues on ships


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

fishjay said:


> When browsing the photos in the cargo ship gallery I found these strange looking cargo ships. They have what appears to be a full hull with a very narrow upper deck. This combination makes for a very strange looking vessel. Could someone explain the origins and reasoning behind this design to me?
> 
> Fishjay


Sounds like the Doxford Turret ships developed and constructed by Wm Doxford and Sons Sunderland, late 19th - early 20 century.
There was a booklet published by the World Ship Society some years ago about their development and careers.

The book was called "The Doxford Turret Ships" by Leonard Gray and John Lingwood (the latter being the author of the SD14 book) and was published in 1975 - ISBN 0 9500044 6 4


----------

